# PuppetsWar Desert Trooper Heads.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like these. I think even on some plain old cadians they would look really good. PuppetsWar just keep notching up the quality of their products.


























http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=277


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

I like these, they'd make good heads for some desert world Catachan, I can also see Nurgle Cultists with the plague and sickness stuff


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well these came right out of left field. They are bloody awesome!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are really quite good :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you used any puppetswar parts on Space Marines? Are the to scale such as the shoulder pads you can order on their site?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Have you used any puppetswar parts on Space Marines? Are the to scale such as the shoulder pads you can order on their site?


I don't see why they wouldn't fit, they're scaled in 28mm same as the rest of the Puppetswar line.

Very nice sculpts, These would be great if anyone wanted to custom bash Tallarn with other Guard kits.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I love all the sculpts coming out to mimic the old school metal IGuard. I mean, these have a ton of uses, but obviously PW is mainly targeting 40K players. 

Victoria Miniatures new line of old-school Not-Cadians look awesome (and they have compatible ladyguard coming too which should excite the players who want that kind of thing).

Edit: _Almost_ makes me want to start an IGuard project. The one thing holding me back is I have over 200 metal IGuard infantry between classic Cadians and Steel Legion. A: I'm not getting rid of them because they are awesome, and B: I hate GW's current ugly plastics. But you can't really do a whole lot to convert metal miniatures without a metric crap-ton of effort (I know, I used to convert the metals in the 90s, lol). 

I'd like somebody do some Not-Steel Legion knockoffs that would blend in with the original metals. The rumors keep swirling about Steel Legion being a new plastic option with the new IGuard codex but I'm not seeing why they'd make a plastic option to compete with their more expensive resin DKOK (who were originally just a paint scheme for Steel Legion figs, lol). That, and they'd probably be too big, chunky, and ugly like the plastic Cadians and Catachans anyway.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't fit, they're scaled in 28mm same as the rest of the Puppetswar line.
> 
> Very nice sculpts, These would be great if anyone wanted to custom bash Tallarn with other Guard kits.


Not really a question of "fit" so much as of scale. Space Marines, despite being undersized and proportioned like gorillas, are bigger than IGuard. A lot of heads designed to be swapped onto IGuard or other 28mm "human" figures look a little small on Space Marines.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Victoria Miniatures new line of old-school Not-Cadians look awesome (and they have compatible ladyguard coming too which should excite the players who want that kind of thing).



They also do some ace kilted legs which I intend to make use of when I go back to my Guard project :so_happy:


----------

